# youtube



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Just wondering who uses youtube and which program you use to edit add music etc. Thanks Pat


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I am not a big utuber unfortunatly u_u


----------



## Janz (Apr 12, 2008)

pat3612 said:


> Just wondering who uses youtube and which program you use to edit add music etc. Thanks Pat


you tube is awesome!


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

TMPGEnc MPEG Editor 2.0

which can be obtained rather shadily via wwwDOTmininovaDOTcom and searching for Video Editing Pack and selecting the first torrent listed. 

you can pm me if you need a walkthrough on torrents and installing.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

twoheadedfish said:


> TMPGEnc MPEG Editor 2.0
> 
> which can be obtained rather shadily via wwwDOTmininovaDOTcom and searching for Video Editing Pack and selecting the first torrent listed.
> 
> you can pm me if you need a walkthrough on torrents and installing.


Thanks I know how torrents work and installing but If I get stuck Ill pm you I did find one from microsoft for free so Iam going to try that first it seems pretty straight forward. Thanks again.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

no prob. 

fyi if you do the tmpgEnc one, it's contained in a pack, so you'll have to use selective downloading to take just that one file.


----------

